# First Project



## JBooth (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum. This was my project over the summer. It's a 1970 Duracraft. 
Enjoy and feel free to comment.


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks good, I wish I could find an outboard like that.

I've read that you don't wanna use treated wood with a tin boat because of the high copper content.


----------



## JBooth (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! 
If you dont use treated, the wood will just rot right? What is the other option?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used a piece of aluminum 1/4" thick & wide enough to mount transducer on.I just fastened on the top so no holes where below the water line.

Nice job on your tin & welcome aboard =D>


----------



## JBooth (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you! I appreciate the information.


----------



## Turbo7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I used standared 3\4 plywood and put about 4 coats of spar urathane on the wood.


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 31, 2011)

JBooth said:


> Thank you!
> If you dont use treated, the wood will just rot right? What is the other option?



Like said before, use the Spar urethane.


----------



## JBooth (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the information I will look into that before I do anything else.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 1, 2011)

I used a piece of composite.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice job! I used a plastic mounting plate (purchased from Cabela's) to mount my transducer.


----------

